# Klasse Person



## Windows10 (11. Apr 2016)

Was ist bei folgendem Code bei der Zeile, wo ich ein Array anlege, falsch? Der Compiler sagt Person[]: ; expected 

Der Code mit dem Fehler: 
	
	
	
	





```
Out.println("Wie viel Personen willst du einlesen?");
  int menge=In.readInt(),
  Person[]people=new Person[menge];
  int durchschnittseinkommen=getAverageIncome(people);
```
Die dazugehörige Klasse (kein Fehler, sende ich aber mit, falls es euch hilft, den Fehler zu finden):


```
public class Person
{
    String firstname;
    String lastname;
    int income;
    /**
     * weist die Paramter auf die Klassenvariablen zu
     */
    public Person(String vname, String nname, int val)
    {
        this.firstname=vname;
        this.lastname=nname;
        this.income=val;
    }

    /**
     * hängt mit StringBuilder Vorname und Nachname zusammen, wandelt es in einen String um und gibt diesen String zurück
     */
    public String getName()
    {
        StringBuilder name=new StringBuilder();
        name.append(firstname);
        name.append(lastname);
        String n=name.toString();
        return n;
    }

   
    public void print()
    {

    }

  
    public void setIncome(int val)
    {

    }
}
```


----------



## mrBrown (11. Apr 2016)

Windows10 hat gesagt.:


> Der Code mit dem Fehler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast nach "In.readInt()" ein , anstatt eines ;


----------



## Xyz1 (11. Apr 2016)

Ich würde sagen:

```
int menge=In.readInt(); // Semikolon
  Person[] people = new Person[menge]; // Semikolon und der Übersicht Leerzeichen
```

mixt da int und Person[] ...

Personen müssen auch noch "erstellt" werden.


----------

